
Lyft bikes catching fire in San Francisco - bifrost
https://www.sfexaminer.com/news/lyft-electric-bike-catches-fire-in-sf/
======
subcosmos
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l6v6Wc4y88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l6v6Wc4y88)

